# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus breaking news from Ed Edmunds



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode 49 of the Big Scary News in now online, with breaking news about Distortions Unlimited and an exciting new video project. if you liked "Making Monsters" you need to listen to this news as the Unknown Scare-Actor chats with Ed Edmunds himself about "Creature Crue"...

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

